# Festplatten Dienstprogramm: Verschlüsseltes Image Erstellen schlägt fehl



## Andibert (14. März 2010)

Hallo,

Ich hätte da gerne mal ein Problem.

Wenn ich mit dem Festplatten Dienstprogramm ein verschlüsseltes Image erstellen möchte, welches größer ist als 4,19 GB, gelingt dies nicht.
Es erscheint keine Fehlermeldung oder ähnliches, sondern der Fortschrittsbalken bleibt einfach stehen. Je kleiner das Image ist desto früher bleibt der Fortschrittsbalken stehen, spätestens jedoch nach ca 15%.
Ausreichend Platz auf der Platte ist vorhanden. 
Der Fehler ist unabhängig von der Verschlüsslung (128 oder 256) oder Kennwort, tritt jedoch nicht bei mitwachsenden Images auf.

Woran liegt das? Und was kann ich dagegen tun?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus für eure Ideen.

MfG

Andibert

P.S. Ein verschlüsseltes mitwachsendes Image wollte ich gern vermeiden, da ich in diesem Zusammenhang schon oft von Datenverlusten gelesen habe.


----------

